# Frage...



## Maxyking_Now (20. April 2008)

Kann man hier Moderatr werden?
Wenn ja wie?
Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall bewerben wollen!
Ich freue mich schon auf Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2008)

Maxyking_Now schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall bewerben wollen!



Indem man sich nicht dafür bewirbt (das wird ignoriert), das Forum sehr gut kennt, sich bisher positiv und hilfreich verhalten hat, weiß was Stickies sind und dementsprechend auch die in den Stickies festgehaltenen Signatur-Richtlinien einhält - also allen voran schonmal die Regeln einhält. :-)


----------



## x3n0n (20. April 2008)

Was Zam damit sagen will, deine Sigantur ist zu groß


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. April 2008)

Außerdem möchte er damit sagen, dass wir Leute nicht mögen, die sich registrieren und direkt Macht haben wollen. ;D


----------



## Carcharoth (21. April 2008)

Also eigentlich will er sagen, dass du dich schon selbst disqualifiziert hast *g*


----------



## Noxiel (21. April 2008)

Yeah! Fünf in einer Reihe!

Gewonnen! \^_^/


----------



## x3n0n (21. April 2008)

6 richtige, weeeee


----------



## Isegrim (21. April 2008)

Man kann sich auch mit Threadnamen disqualifizieren. :>
btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. April 2008)

Gleich öffnet jemand einen "Mods spammen!!!1" Thread.


----------

